

NodeMCU v2 – Lua-based ESP8266 development kit - kfihihc
http://www.seeedstudio.com/depot/NodeMCU-v2-Lua-based-ESP8266-development-kit-p-2415.html

======
TD-Linux
I have been avoiding the ESP8266 because of the toolchain - when it was
released, it was essentially a complete (buggy) proprietary firmware with the
ability to write simple Arduino-like plugins.

The situation is better now, but it still requires several proprietary bits:
[https://github.com/pfalcon/esp-open-sdk](https://github.com/pfalcon/esp-open-
sdk)

The cost of the esp8266 is very nice. A comparable solution from TI (the
CC3200) is $15. But it's sad to see the hardware needlessly crippled by bad
software.

~~~
tcas
Where can you get the CC3200 for $15 in a module format (or the 3100)? The
bare chip you can probably get around that in quantity, but then you need the
support hardware and the FCC intentional emitter testing ($15K+).

The ESP8266 seems really interesting, however, until I can order 500-1000 from
a reputable vendor in trays / tape and reel I'm too scared to think about
using it for a small run product.

~~~
GeorgeHahn
I don't believe there are any ESP8266 modules with FCC modular certification
yet.

I prototyped a CC3200 module but stopped working on it when it became apparent
that the ESP8266 was here to stay. It's a simpler chip with fewer available
GPIO pins and less processing power, but it can be packed into a much smaller
area than the CC3200 (CC3200s require 3 separate power inductors!).

It's important to note that the ESP8266 may well be more open than the CC3200!
Much of the CC3200's functionality is packed into a binary blob from TI, and
the chip runs this code on a second core that you don't have any control over.

~~~
Kliment
They do exist - see [https://www.tindie.com/products/EmbeddedDay/esp8266-wifi-
mod...](https://www.tindie.com/products/EmbeddedDay/esp8266-wifi-module/)

~~~
GeorgeHahn
I sell a bunch of these modules on Tindie too!
[https://www.tindie.com/stores/George/](https://www.tindie.com/stores/George/)

I only know what I've read. That said, take a look at the FCC certification
document for the ESP-12:
[https://fccid.net/number.php?fcc=2ADUIESP-12&id=253176](https://fccid.net/number.php?fcc=2ADUIESP-12&id=253176)

Notice that it is certified as a "single modular" device.

The FCC requires that single modular devices be totally self contained:
[http://www.lsr.com/white-papers/fcc-guidance-on-
transmitter-...](http://www.lsr.com/white-papers/fcc-guidance-on-transmitter-
modules)
[https://www.fcc.gov/oet/ea/presentations/files/oct09/Modular...](https://www.fcc.gov/oet/ea/presentations/files/oct09/ModularTransmittersReview_%20Oct09_JD_TH.pdf)
[PDF]

The ESP-12 module does not have onboard voltage regulation. Thus, it is not
totally self contained and its certification is meaningless.

Regardless of the above discussion, these modules do not have a marked FCC ID,
so any certification they do or do not have is meaningless.

Like I said, I only know what I've read. I don't understand how they reached
certification without onboard voltage regulation, but they did. I don't know
if that means the certification will be voided, but I certainly wouldn't want
to be selling a product using these modules right now.

------
krampian
There is now also the option to use an Arduino-compatible IDE with the
ESP8266:

[https://github.com/esp8266/Arduino](https://github.com/esp8266/Arduino)

------
officialchicken
Like many, I'm excited about the MIPS Espressif chips. I have had several on
my desk since the end of last year along with with various "programmers" from
Tindie for flashing bootloaders, firmware, etc.

At less than $4 for an ESP8266 on ebay, the lack of security support is a
critical, if not fatal, flaw.

Until it supports crypto, reliable SSL/TLS connections, and ability to
securely store Wifi passwords / credentials in flash - it's a liability to use
one of these chipsets for WiFi - not a benefit.

~~~
GeorgeHahn
The ESP8266 has an Xtensa processor (IP from Cadence, originally Tensilica).
As far as I'm aware, all Espressif wifi ICs use this core.

------
elecengin
I have not yet heard of any of the ESP8266 modules getting FCC module
certification. The page implies it is coming soon, but my understanding is
that those that have looked at it before had doubts that it would meet the
certification criteria. I wonder if/how they resolved these issues...

~~~
tdicola
Some of them have been certified, check out the raw module and nice breakout
version from Adafruit (both FCC certified modules):
[https://www.adafruit.com/products/2491](https://www.adafruit.com/products/2491)
and
[https://www.adafruit.com/products/2471](https://www.adafruit.com/products/2471)

edit: See also: [http://hackaday.com/2014/12/17/esp-gets-fcc-and-
ce/](http://hackaday.com/2014/12/17/esp-gets-fcc-and-ce/)

~~~
GeorgeHahn
This is incorrect. No currently available module has passed FCC modular
certification. The ESP8266EX chips themselves have passed certification, but
that's only one part of the process. The 'certification' reached by the ESP-12
module is suspect. Additionally, I've yet to see an ESP8266 module marked with
a legitimate FCC ID (which is required for a certified module).

